# 2 écrans externes sur un macbook pro ?



## pet2poule (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à la vente mon G5 2x2,3Ghz (enfin !) 
Et maintenant je pense m'acheter un macbook pro pour le remplacer, car je vais faire des lives et c'est bien plus pratique 
Il me servira aussi d'ordinateur de bureau pour mon taff, de l'integration et du graphisme web.

En ce moment j'ai 2 écrans Belinea 22", pensez vous qu'il soit possible de connecter les 2 écrans au MBP ?

Merci


----------



## aldayo (7 Février 2008)

Tout a fait, mais tu aurra obligatoirement besoin d'acheter un boitier matrox :

- http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00047712.html (version pour brancher 2 ecran, existe aussi pour ecran dvi, mais plus cher)

ou

- http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00039228.html (version pour brancher 3 ecran, existe aussi pour ecran dvi, mais plus cher)


----------



## pet2poule (7 Février 2008)

Merci pour cette info.
Je croyais qu'il y avait 2 sorties sur le macbook pro.
Parcontre je ne crois pas que le matrox dualhead puisse gérer 2 écrans en 22" c'est a dire un bureau étendu de 2x 1680x1050, Si ?


----------



## aldayo (7 Février 2008)

La version DVI oui : http://www.matrox.com/graphics/fr/gxm/products/dh2go/digital/home.php

- Exécutez votre bureau à une résolution pouvant atteindre 3840 x 1200 étiré sur deux affichages (1920 x 1200 par affichage)


Pas la version VGA : "Avec sa prise en charge de résolutions pouvant atteindre 2560 x 1024* (deux fois 1280 x 1024) sur deux écrans analogiques"

Mais de toute facon, c est un port DVI le MBP non?


----------



## pet2poule (7 Février 2008)

Ah oui effectivmeent, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une version digital  Merci !
Avec un peu de chance c'est peut être prévu sur les prochaines revision des macbook pro


----------



## aldayo (7 Février 2008)

J'en doute fort.

Meme en gamme pro, je n'ai jamais vu un portable avec 2 sorties ecran.

c'est pas la vocation d'un ordi portable ca xD


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

aldayo a dit:


> J'en doute fort.
> 
> Meme en gamme pro, je n'ai jamais vu un portable avec 2 sorties ecran.
> 
> c'est pas la vocation d'un ordi portable ca xD




Tout est possible 

Mieux que ça, ils intègrent tout de suite 2 écrans dans le MBP, comme ça ce sera moins compliqué


----------



## pet2poule (11 Février 2008)

N'importe quoi ! 
Bon espérons qu'ils vont se dépêcher de le sortir 
Déjà attendre jusqu'au 28 c'est trop dur !


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2008)

pet2poule a dit:


> N'importe quoi !
> Bon espérons qu'ils vont se dépêcher de le sortir
> Déjà attendre jusqu'au 28 c'est trop dur !



y'a quoi le 28?!?


----------

